# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Hẻm Núi Ma Thuật – Huyền Bí

## niemtinvn

Hẻm núi Antelope Canyon (Mỹ) .Được thiên nhiên ưu đãi, ban tặng một vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời. Với vẻ đẹp quyến rũ, huyền bí, hẻm núi đặc biệt này nhanh chóng trở thành một trong những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng và được lên ảnh nhiều nhất nước Mỹ.


Antelope Canyon
 Antelope Canyon là một hẻm núi tọa lạc trên vùng đất Navajo, tiểu bang Arizona, Tây Nam Mỹ. Antelope Canyon bao gồm hai phần riêng biệt: Antelope thượng (Upper Antelope) và Antelope hạ (Lower Antelope) mỗi phần mang một vẻ đẹp riêng. 



Upper Antelope là phần khe núi nằm phía trên được ánh sang chiếu đẹp lung linh, huyền ảo như trong tranh, đặc biệt vào ngày hè nắng ấm khi mặt trời nhô cao. 


Phần còn lại của hẻm núi nằm phía dưới được tạo hóa ban tặng một hình thù kỳ bí, giống như đầu linh dương. Vùng này, thu hút chủ yếu các nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp tìm kiếm những điểm sáng và góc độ chụp hoàn hảo. Hầu hết các nhiếp ảnh gia chuyên nghiệp, khách du lịch,đều hội tụ về đây  để săn lung những hình ảnh tuyệt mỹ từ kì quan thiên nhiên này.

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Vào đây chắc lạc đường mất
Đẹp đến mê hoặc

----------

